# namron11



## namron11 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have the same problem as posted by Tonicky in December 2020

We have the Sage (BES875) Barista Express has just decided to play up.

Turn steam/hot water dial on - and water comes out group head. Can't get steam wand to work at all or hot water to come from the Hot water nozzle.

We have done a descale and run a cleaning twice but to no joy.

As seems to be the case with warranty, the machine was 2 years old in June2021, warranty ended and the machine started to play up in July.

Any advise or solutions much appreciated, before I contact Sage and there gross service charges.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

you'll need to clean/replace the solenoids valves.


----------



## namron11 (Aug 2, 2021)

Many thanks for replying to my post.

Is it difficult to get to the solenoids, does it mean a lot of dismantling of the machine?

Would you have a photo of the solenoids location in the coffee machine

Many thanks in advance


----------

